# GT-5000 48" mower deck lift problem



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

cruisin cruisin :tractorsm :driving: 
Have any of the owners of the GT-5000 with the 48" mower deck, had any problem with the mower deck hight and a "ELECTRIC ACTUATOR"/
Before I tell everyone something they might already know, I tried a thing and found out it will lift the mower deck all the way up with the actuator, about 4"">>>>5"" high.I do not know if it works with the 
"LEVER ARM LIFT" but does with the "ELECTRIC ACTUATOR KIT"
:bigusa: :bigusa: :bigusa:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Sam,

I'm not sure what you mean ?
I have the 48" without the electric lift (manual lift arm). With the 
arm raised the blade height is about 4-1/2".


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*LIFT*

Yes most of the ones with the "LIFT LEVER" do not have a problem but some that have put the "ELECTRIC LIFT" on have had some problem with the deck not going up high enough. When I had the manual lift I got 4">>5" hight also. When I went to the actuator I did have a hight problem for a while. Then now I have gone to another rear actuator ( just for the REAR attachments and have or use the old type actuator now just for the front and the mower deck. It does go high enough now where I still keep the mower deck on all the time sortta like WILLIE.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Sam
I had that problem when I first installed the electric lift. It was because I installed the actuator about half way extended. I had to disconnect the linkage and close the actuator. After that, it worked normally. Not sure if this is what you mean?


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*DECK LIFT*

I know just what you are saying.No this is what I tried and it did work for me.hmmmmm hmmmmm hmmmmm 
ON THE "LIFT LINKS"A FLAT BRACKET TYPE X2. THERE ARE TWO HOLES AND A LONG ( about 3">>4" SLOT) All you need to do is drop the ACTUATOR ( pull pins) TAKE THE PIVOT ROD SUPPORT OFF. PULL THE TWO PINS OUT OF THE LIFT LINKS *******TURN THEM BOTH AROUND********* PUT EVERYTHING BACK LIKE IT WAS AND GO MOW SOME GRASS.MY DECK IS 5" from the ground.
MAY NOT WORK FOR OTHERS BUT IT DID WORK FOR ME SO I THOUGHT I WOULD JUST PASS IT ON.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

OK I gotcha now!


----------



## steamup (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow! I thought I would never find another GT with the under-mount actuator. My GT [917-2559101] has the electric Attachment Lift switch in the dash and wiring harness to just above the deck, but the actuator is missing. If it was still there, it would lift the deck and the sleeve hitch at the same time. My sleeve hitch is exactly like yours, and a manual lift lever is there. I have a Brinly moldboard plow that needs lift help from the electric actuator. Could you please post a photo of your actuator and the mounting points. 

I hope to find the parts to help lift this sleeve hitch.

Thank you very much-

JW


----------

